# Using info screen while charging



## allaw (Mar 3, 2018)

I would like to confirm if this is happening to any of you guys. Couple months ago I noticed the info screen will turn to show charging info once I have my home charger or supercharger plugged into the car and it doesn't go away, therefore I am not able to use radio, nav, play games etc. Which I think defeat the purpose of having games on the car. Is this happening to any of you? First I though this is a firmware issue but it has been like 3 updates since I noticed this issue and it still persists.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

allaw said:


> I would like to confirm if this is happening to any of you guys. Couple months ago I noticed the info screen will turn to show charging info once I have my home charger or supercharger plugged into the car and it doesn't go away, therefore I am not able to use radio, nav, play games etc. Which I think defeat the purpose of having games on the car. Is this happening to any of you? First I though this is a firmware issue but it has been like 3 updates since I noticed this issue and it still persists.


Strange, I've never experienced that. Are you on firmware 2019.20.4.2?

Does tapping any part of the screen produce a response? For example, can toy adjust the charge limit?

Also, if you hold down the right scroll wheel to activate the voice command system, and speak a command (e.g. "Play [your favorite musical artist]", does anything happen? We've seen other cases where successfully issuing a voice command can un-stick certain UI elements


----------



## allaw (Mar 3, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> Strange, I've never experienced that. Are you on firmware 2019.20.4.2?
> 
> Does tapping any part of the screen produce a response? For example, can toy adjust the charge limit?
> 
> Also, if you hold down the right scroll wheel to activate the voice command system, and speak a command (e.g. "Play [your favorite musical artist]", does anything happen? We've seen other cases where successfully issuing a voice command can un-stick certain UI elements


I just got 2019.20.4.2 yesterday and 2019.20.2.1 last saturday. Let me try tonight, but touch/swiping the screen, turn steering wheel or press brake pedal will not alter anything.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

In my experience, it only shows the charge time remaining screen if it thinks you aren't in the car.

If I'm sat in the car it is a smaller window that can be (x)'d out to bring up the usual UI. 
It's possible also that despite having weight on the driver's seat, the car isn't authorized to drive because your bluetooth connection is too weak depending on which pocket the key is in. As an exercise, tap your card on the drive area to ensure the car is 'unlocked' to see if the UI returns to normal.

Top level fault troubleshooting - if the seat weight sensor isn't functioning correctly, the UI will disappear and audio will turn off when you close the driver's door (not charging), as the car will think it's unoccupied.
Most likely - Phone bluetooth issue, try tapping the card to wake/unlock the UI. If this fixes the UI, then your phone might need the airplane mode bump to reset the bluetooth stack.


----------

